# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Προτεινομενα συστηματα για συνδεση σε Ν

## ice

Μιας και εχει ερθει καιρος να αναβαθμισω τα λινκ μου και να ανεβασω και καινουργιους κομβους εχω σκεφτει διαφορα σεναρια αλλα για την ωρα εχω κατασταλαξει στο κατωθεν 

1 x 5Ghz 30dBi, 5GHz AirMax 2x2 MIMO PtP Dish Antenna
1 x RocketM5, AirMax AP-CPE

οπου ανα λινκ μου ερχεται στα 215 (με μεταφορικα) και ειναι ολα παρα πολυ μαζεμενα και ετοιμα .

Το παρελαβα προχτες και θα ξεκινησουν δοκιμες αμεσα 

Βεβαιως οτι απο την στιγμη που θα εχουμε πανω απο 1 λινκ θα χρειαστουμε και ενα Routerboard για το routing 


Παρακαλω πεστε μου και εσεις τις αποψεις σας 


Ευχαριστω

----------


## JB172

Στέλιο, για αυτό το πακέτο λες;
http://www.pc1.gr/showitem.php?ID=210007049
http://www.pc1.gr/showitem.php?ID=210007088

Αν είναι τα ίδια πράγματα, είναι πιο φθηνά κατά 15 ευρώ και χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση μεταφορικών (βάση των όρων μεταφοράς για Αττική/Επαρχία και αναλόγως του ποσού (και του όγκου του δέματος για δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές))
Και με απόδειξη που να περνάει στην Ελλάδα.  ::

----------


## ice

Yeap 

Το θεμα ειναι βασικα αλλο (λιγοτερο οικονομικο) 

Εαν ειναι καλο (παντοτε απο προσωιπκη εμπειρια) και εαν το αλλο ακρο πρεπει να εχει το ιδιο συστημα ή μπορει να εχει αλλο τυπου feeder 


Γενικοτερα μπορουμε να προτεινετε και αλλα συστηματα και για αλλα παιδια που εχουν παρομοιες αποριες

----------


## nvak

Δεν γνωρίζω να το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας.
Πρέπει να γίνει μία δοκιμή με ίδια κεραιοσυστήματα για να βγούν κάποια ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.
Πρέπει να συνεργάζεται με τις κάρτες της μικροτίκ και πρέπει να δίνει 3db λιγότερο κέρδος το 60cm πιάτο σε σχέση με τα 90αρια.

Όλα αυτά θεωρητικά. Πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί στην πράξη.

Σημ. Η συζήτηση πρέπει να μεταφερθεί σε πιό σχετική ομάδα
mojiro: done

----------


## Acinonyx

Το πιάτο είναι 65cm και είναι πανάκριβο. Με τα ίδια χρήματα μπορείς να πάρεις 2+ offset με τροφοδότες διπλής πόλωσης.

Επίσης, γιατί High Power;

----------


## ice

Axmm no idea . ειναι απλα μαζεμενο 

Απλα πηρα αυτο το κεραιοσυστημα με μακρινη προοπτικη για λινκ σε μακρινη αποσταση (στην επαρχια)

Ποσο παιρουμε βγαινει το κοστος με ενα δικο σου setup ?
(με το κλειδι στο χερι)

----------


## nvak

> Το πιάτο είναι 65cm και είναι πανάκριβο. Με τα ίδια χρήματα μπορείς να πάρεις 2+ offset με τροφοδότες διπλής πόλωσης.


30 ευρώ Mikrotik R2n 802.11b/g/n miniPCI card 
http://linkshop.gr/shop/index.php?ta...&product_id=54

2 x 14 ευρώ 2 καλώδια RF τρίμετρα
http://linkshop.gr/shop/index.php?ta...product_id=146

20 ευρώ δύο pigtail

25 ευρώ το feeder

45 ευρώ το 85cm gibertini

40 ευρώ περίπου επιμερισμός του κόστους μικροτίκ αντάπτορας router κλπ 

188 ευρώ το σύνολο 
Τελικά δεν απέχουν πολύ οι τιμές. 

Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει, είναι κυρίως η ποιότητα του λίνκ της κάθε λύσης και φυσικά σε δεύτερη μοίρα η ευκολία.
Ας δοκιμαστούν και τα λέμε ξανά.

----------


## ice

Yeap 

και εγω καπου εκει τα εχω βγαλει 

Αρα πρεπει να δοκιμαστουν τα προιοντα .

ποιος καλο παιδι ενδιαφερεται ?

----------


## dazyraby

> 20 ευρώ δύο pigtail


 Με 20 ευρώ παίρνεις 20 .... λολολ

----------


## chrismarine

και οι κάρτες που θα μπουν ? άρα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουμε και ένα board (rb-alix-atom+mpci adaptor?) ,επίσης το πιάτο μου φαίνεται ακριβό 45ευρω ,το 80 gibert alu εχει 24 !!!,τα pigtails 5ευρω το 1 max 
πάντως μου φαίνεται ποιο φθηνή λύση η ubi ειδικά αν αντί για το 90 ubi antenna ,βάλουμε gibertini+ nvak feeder dual pol

----------


## takosad

*Χρόνια πολλά*,
Καλησπέρα παιδιά Βρήκα ενδιαφέρουσα την συζήτηση είμαι από Αθήνα και ψαχνό και εγώ κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για να φτιάξω link, έχω τώρα ένα "Nanostation M5 ΜiΜo" και "Nanostation Loco2" :: 
Ούτε router board ούτε τέτοια καλούδια, είναι κατάλληλα για δημιουργία ζεύξης εντός μικρής σχετικά απόσταση 1-5km περίπου κυρίως για το Μ5 αναφέρομε εντός αττικής με οπτική επαφή πάντα, η λένε μ.......ς τα χαρακτηρίστηκα του και είναι ασταθές :: ....... πάντα εντός νομίμων ορίων εκπομπής (16dbi η κεραία του + ~14-16dbi το M5), το mimo κάνει δουλεία η φτάνει μονό εντός ολίγον 100δων μέτρων, είναι συμβατό με mikrotik + πιάτο ως προς την ζεύξη (Ν η Α) που έχουν οι περισσότεροι  :: .
Scanaρισμα εντός των επόμενων ημερών.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. :Stick Out Tongue: 
*Takosad #17693*

----------


## Acinonyx

Η απολαβή της κεραίας και τον δύο είναι εξαιρετικά μικρή. Είναι σχεδόν 15dB κάτω από τα πιάτα.

Έτσι:
*το NanoStation M5* θα πιάνει τον απέναντι στα -65dBm το πολύ μέχρι τα *1347 μέτρα* υποθέτοντας μηδενικές απώλειες και ότι ο απέναντι εκπέμπει νόμιμα.*το NanoStation Loco2* θα πιάνει τον απέναντι στα -65dBm το πολύ μέχρι τα *444 μέτρα* υποθέτοντας μηδενικές απώλειες και ότι ο απέναντι εκπέμπει νόμιμα.

Υ.Γ. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πάντως τα αποτελέσματα του scan και να κάνουμε διαστάυρωση με το WiND ώστε να δούμε ποιοί παίζουν με παράνομη ισχύ  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Πατέντα από εταιρία..  :: 
http://www.mowinet.com/nanostation_reflector.html

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πατέντα από εταιρία.. 
> http://www.mowinet.com/nanostation_reflector.html


Κρύβει ελαφρώς το πιάτο ή είναι ιδέα μου;  ::  Αν έβαζαν πάντως μεγαλύτερο κάτοπτρο θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Και θα έκρυβε λιγότερο το πιάτο και θα ήταν μεγαλύτερο το κέρδος.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Κρύβει ελαφρώς το πιάτο ή είναι ιδέα μου;  Αν έβαζαν πάντως μεγαλύτερο κάτοπτρο θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Και θα έκρυβε λιγότερο το πιάτο και θα ήταν μεγαλύτερο το κέρδος.


Δε το κρύβει δεδομένου του elevation περίπου 30 μοίρες που έχουνε όλα τα πιάτα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Από την δεύτερη φωτογραφία πάντως, όπου το πιάτο βλέπει ορίζοντα, θα έλεγα ότι κρύβει λίγο το πιάτο..

----------


## nc

> Πατέντα από εταιρία.. 
> http://www.mowinet.com/nanostation_reflector.html


Πατέντα? Δεν νομίζω.

Τα Canopy της Motorola υπάρχουν αρκετά χρόνια ...

----------


## takosad

Mε Nanostation loco2(8dbi κεραία) βρήκα τα έξεις σημεία πρόσβασης(#8949-#57-#416sw-#4342-#06589) έκ τον οπίων μόνο 1 κατάφερα να συνδεθώ(#11350), τα "Ping -t" ~10ms σερφαρα κανονικά, με το που έβαζα να κατεβάσω κάτι ~100ms+ έως και χάσιμο σύνδεσης. η κακή λήψη είχα ι κακή αποστολή η χρειάζεται την πατέντα του πιάτου. :: 

Το Nanostation M5 δεν βρήκε τίποτα στο scan οπουδήποτε και να το έστριψα με οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση, φυσικό βέβαια γιατί δεν με σημάδευε κάποιος με πιάτο η κάτι άλλο για να πάρω το σήμα του...
Θα με ενδιέφερε αν μπορούσε κάποιος την τριγύρω περιοχή να δοκιμάζαμε μια κοντινή ζεύξη να δούμε τι λέει το ρημάδι γιατί δεν έχω κατι σε 5ghz για ζεύξη να δοκιμάσω.

Ήρθαν κάτι νέα προϊόντα της UBNT ::  5ghz airgrid(23-27dbi grid κεραία) και nanobridge (22dbi πιάτο) σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα απο το nanostation m5.
Το airgrid δίνει και POE- power over usb. :: 
AG-5G23 AirGrid M5, AirMax AP-CPE
AG-5G27 AirGridM5, AirMax AP-CPE
 NB-5G22 NanoBridgeM5, AirMax AP-CPE

----------


## papashark

> Πατέντα? Δεν νομίζω.
> 
> Τα Canopy της Motorola υπάρχουν αρκετά χρόνια ...


Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ μια ντροπή την συγκεκριμένη κεραία της Motorola.

Πήραν μια κεραία που δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί για να "φωτίζει" σωστά ένα πιάτο, αλλά αντίθετα να διαχύει το σήμα, και την έβαλαν επάνω σε πίατο...

Mπορεί να παίζει καλά, μπορεί να πουλάει ακόμα καλύτερα, μπορεί να μην μπορεί να αλλάξει πόλωση  :: , αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστή η λύση της...

----------


## papashark

> Το airgrid δίνει και POE- power over usb.


Την ώρα που το γράφεις, δεν βλέπεις ότι κάτι δεν ταιριάζει ?  :: 

Το Ε από το ΡΟΕ πως το κάνεις usb ?  :: 

POE σημαίνει Power Over Ethernet, κοινώς περνάει το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται η συσκευή μέσα από το καλώδιο δικτύου.

Στην συγκεκριμένη κεραία, απλά μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί και από το usb του υπολογιστή σου για μέχρι 20 μέτρα καλωδίου ethernet, αντί να βάλεις ξεχωριστό τροφοδοτικό (που θα το χρειαστείς αν θες να παίζει και με το PC σου κλειστό  :: )

----------


## takosad

Το κατάλαβα, και πάλη δεν είναι λάθος ονομασία γιατί είναι συνδυασμός των δυο(ethernet + usb), έφτιαξα ένα καλώδιο τέτοιο εγώ άλλα πάνω από 1 μετρό δεν κατάφερε να παίξει, το usb δίνει μόνο 5 volt's με το που έβαλα μια μουφα και μια ακόμα προέκταση 1μ utp δεν άνοιγε στην στην σελίδα του AP (loco 2 & nanostation m5), to nanobridge ίσος να μην έχει πρόβλημα γιατί έχει μονο κατανάλωση 3Watt¨USB/POE Adapter and 5V/2A AirGrid POE Adapter Included¨. Για ταρατσοscan με λαπτοπ είναι ότι πρέπει το (ethernet usb powerd ).

----------


## nvak

Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να αλλάξετε τον τίτλο του τοπικ απο "Προτεινομενα συστηματα για συνδεση σε Ν" σε "Πειραματισμοί στο Ν "
Έτσι όπως είναι μπερδεύει όποιον ψάχνει πληροφορίες για δοκιμασμένα συστήματα.

----------


## takosad

Οκ, nvak.
Έχεις δίκιο, άσχετο το θέμα μου με τα N, έπρεπε να το διευκρινίσω.
Εγώ πρέπει να βάλω ένα *Ν* οπός οι νέοι οδηγοί. ::

----------


## tsatasos

Αφού διάβασα και τις 39 σελίδες από αυτό το τόπικ (link) θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιο μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι προτεινόμενο σύστημα για ένα link στα 5GHz σε N.

Με την R52Hn και το 2ο από τα αριστερά feeder nvak όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φώτο είμαστε εντάξει?
http://awmn.net/attachment.php?attac...8&d=1245262248

Οι άλλες κάρτες της Mikrotik είναι καλές? Υπάρχουν κάποιες που δεν παίζουν καλά?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αφού διάβασα και τις 39 σελίδες από αυτό το τόπικ (link) θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιο μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι προτεινόμενο σύστημα για ένα link στα 5GHz σε N.
> 
> Με την R52Hn και το 2ο από τα αριστερά feeder nvak όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φώτο είμαστε εντάξει?
> http://awmn.net/attachment.php?attac...8&d=1245262248
> 
> Οι άλλες κάρτες της Mikrotik είναι καλές? Υπάρχουν κάποιες που δεν παίζουν καλά?


Μη πάρεις High Power κάρτα. Πάρε την R52n. Αν θες να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω, πάρε την R52n-M που έχει MMCX συνδετήρες αντί για U.FL.

----------


## tsatasos

Acinonyx ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Προς το παρόν δεν πρόκειται να κάνω κανά link σε N, απλά διαβάζω αυτές τις μέρες για να μάθω τι γίνεται με mikrotik+N.

Αφού προχθές διάβασα εδώ το μεγάλο τόπικ που έχει εδώ, σήμερα διάβασα αυτό το τόπικ από το forum της mikrotik (μου πήρε 5-6 ώρες...).

Απότι κατάλαβα, ενώ έχει πάνω από ένα χρόνο που βγήκε το N για mikrotik, τώρα τους τελευταίους μήνες με τα τελευταία firmware αρχίζει κάπως και παίζει σωστά, αλλά πιστεύω θέλει καιρό ακόμα για να ωριμάσει. Ειδικά απότι είδα, όλοι τον πρώτο χρόνο είχαν πολλά και διάφορα προβλήματα.

Γιαυτό ρώτησα εδώ για να δω αν τελικά έχετε καταλήξει όσοι έχετε πειρματιστεί σε κάποιες ψηλο-στάνταρ ρυθμίσεις και εξοπλισμό για N (όπως έχει γίνει για τα a & b). Στο άλλο τόπικ διάβασα για δοκιμές και πειραματισμούς, αλλά δεν είδα κάπου να έχετε καταλήξει, το ίδιο και στο forum της mt.

Θα ήταν καλό να ανανεωθεί το πάρα πολύ καλό tutorial του Ngia "Mikrotik_Ngia_Tutorial_v1.pdf" με κάποιες ίσως νέες ρυθμίσεις (αν υπάρχουν) μετά τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις του RouterOS για τα 802.11a & b, αλλά και βήματα-ρυθμίσεις για το 802.11n.


offtopic:
Εντωμεταξύ ψάχνω τόσο καιρό να βρω κάποιον στην περιοχή μου (Άνω Γλυφάδα) για να κάνω κεγώ το πρώτο μου BB Link στο awmn για να πειραματίζομαι πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα με όλα αυτά και δεν βρίσκω...
Περιμένω να πάω στο χωριό να πειραματιστώ με το link που έχω φτιάξει εκεί...

----------


## Acinonyx

Εγώ παίζω με R52n και OpenWrt με mac80211/ath9k και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις compat-wireless. Λογικά το mikrotik αυτόν τον driver έχει κλέψει. Απλά θα είναι πολύ παλιότερος και θα έχει bugs.

----------


## ice

Ερωτηση 

Λογικα παιζει για την ωρα απλα να αλλαξω την cm9 στην 52Ν και να συνεχιζω να παιζω σε Α μεχρι και η αλλη ακρη παει σε Ν. 

Επισης μιας και βλεπω στα specs 100+ ΜΒ μηπως πρεπει να αναβαθμισω και την καρτα δικτυου απο 100MB σε 1 GB ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ερωτηση 
> 
> Λογικα παιζει για την ωρα απλα να αλλαξω την cm9 στην 52Ν και να συνεχιζω να παιζω σε Α μεχρι και η αλλη ακρη παει σε Ν. 
> 
> Επισης μιας και βλεπω στα specs 100+ ΜΒ μηπως πρεπει να αναβαθμισω και την καρτα δικτυου απο 100MB σε 1 GB ?


Υπόψιν, ο οδηγός για τις CM9 είνα διαφορετικός από τον οδηγό για τις R52n. Οπότε μπορεί να μην έχεις την ίδια απόδοση αν τις αντικαταστήσεις και παίζεις σε a.

Αν έχεις περισσότερους από ένα routers καλό είναι να έχεις στο νου σου να αναβαθμίσεις κάποια στιγμή την κάρτα. Για μένα, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο αλλαγής για το τοπικό δίκτυο του σπιτιού.

----------


## grigoris

> Εγώ παίζω με R52n και OpenWrt με mac80211/ath9k και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις compat-wireless. Λογικά το mikrotik αυτόν τον driver έχει *κλέψει*. Απλά θα είναι πολύ παλιότερος και θα έχει bugs.


εδω δε σε βλεπω και τοσο ευγενικο..  ::

----------


## ice

> Υπόψιν, ο οδηγός για τις CM9 είνα διαφορετικός από τον οδηγό για τις R52n. Οπότε μπορεί να μην έχεις την ίδια απόδοση αν τις αντικαταστήσεις και παίζεις σε a.
> 
> Αν έχεις περισσότερους από ένα routers καλό είναι να έχεις στο νου σου να αναβαθμίσεις κάποια στιγμή την κάρτα. Για μένα, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο αλλαγής για το τοπικό δίκτυο του σπιτιού.


Βασικα σκεφτομαι να εχω για λινκ τα http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=948 και το routing να το κανει ενα mikrotik .Λογικα ισως πρεπει να εχω ενα με Gigabit θυρες 

Συμφωνειτε διαφωνειτε ??

----------


## Acinonyx

Όχι, αντιθέτως:


```
Networking Interface 1 X 10/100 BASE-TX (Cat. 5, RJ-45) Ethernet Interface
```

Έχουν 100άρα ethernet. Αν ποτέ κλειδώσει πάνω από MCS12, θα εμφανίσει «λαιμό μπουκαλιού» στην ethernet.

Επίσης η κεραία είναι πολύ μικρή. Υπολογίζω ότι θα έχουν τη μισή «εμβέλεια» ενός κατόπτρου 75cm:

----------


## ice

χμμμ λογικα τα λινκ θα ειναι σχεδον παντα μικροτερα των 2 km . Δεν ειναι αρκετη αυτη η κεραια ?

----------


## grigoris

να ηταν φτηνη, το βλεπει κι ο θεος. Μα εχει 80 ευρο για 42cm σουβερ!?
Και περα απο αυτο, εχουν (κακως) στηθει 2 κομβοι στο pwmn με airgrid (πανω σε managed switch και μετα σε 750G). Tα bulletακια αυτα κανουν κατι κουλα κατα καιρους οποτε ειναι αμφισβητισιμη και η αξιοπιστια/σταθεροτητα τους.

Και αν εχεις τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα με τα πιατα στον ιστο (υποθετω πως αυτος ειναι ο λογος), γιατι δε βαζεις ενα 60αρι πιατο που και καλυτερα θα παιξει και εχει τη μιση επιφανει απο το 80αρι..?

----------


## ice

Δεν εχω αποφασισει ακομα για το τι θα βαλω για τα λινκς 
απλα ψαχνω να βρω τα πιο μαζεμενα (απο θεμα και καλωδιων) και τουλαχιστον αυτο εχει μονο ενα UTP καλωδιο να κατεβαινει . 
Συνεχιζουμε το ψαξουμε και σε αλλα συστηματα ομως ¨ ::

----------


## grigoris

πρoτεραιοτητα πρεπει να παραμενει το καλυτερο σε σχεση με το πιο συμαζεμενο. Αν και ειναι πιο ωραιο στο ματι το δευτερο!
παντως μιλαμε για 7dBi σχεδον, πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα.

----------


## papashark

> χμμμ λογικα τα λινκ θα ειναι σχεδον παντα μικροτερα των 2 km . Δεν ειναι αρκετη αυτη η κεραια ?


Καλά ρε Στέλιο, πόσα χρόνια είσαι στο awmn ? Ακόμα δεν έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι βασικά πράγματα .....

Και 50 χιλιόμετρα βγάζεις με τα σουβέρ που βλέπεις, αλλά δεν το κάνεις.....

----------


## Nikiforos

> να ηταν φτηνη, το βλεπει κι ο θεος. Μα εχει 80 ευρο για 42cm σουβερ!?
> Και περα απο αυτο, εχουν (κακως) στηθει 2 κομβοι στο pwmn με airgrid (πανω σε managed switch και μετα σε 750G). Tα bulletακια αυτα κανουν κατι κουλα κατα καιρους οποτε ειναι αμφισβητισιμη και η αξιοπιστια/σταθεροτητα τους.
> 
> Και αν εχεις τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα με τα πιατα στον ιστο (υποθετω πως αυτος ειναι ο λογος), γιατι δε βαζεις ενα 60αρι πιατο που και καλυτερα θα παιξει και εχει τη μιση επιφανει απο το 80αρι..?


Επειδη έχω δοκιμάσει 60αρι πιάτο και σαν πελάτης και σε bb link δεν παίζει τόσο καλά σαν το 80αρι, έχει μικρότερη απολαβή σε db, δεν έχει την μισή επιφάνεια δλδ δεν είναι και μεγάλη η διαφορά στο μέγεθος και τα περισσότερα δεν έχουν και σωστές βάσεις για ανάποδη τοποθέτηση (αν θέλουμε τέτοια) ή για τις απαραίτητες κλίσεις, συνεπως δεν αξίζουν, αν δεν θέλει πιάτο για διάφορους λόγους μπορεί να προτιμήσει panel ή grid στα 5ghz.

----------


## tsatasos

Νικηφόρε δε νομίζω ένα πάνελ να έχει καλύτερη απόδοση από ένα 60αρι πιάτο.
(όταν λέμε 60αρι εννοούμε 60x70 και όχι 50x60 έτσι...)

Το 60αρι θα έχει πιστεύω ίδια απόδοση με κάποια καλή μεγάλη Grid (29-32dBi).

----------


## JB172

Δείτε το κάτωθι για να κάνετε υπολογισμούς στα εκάστοτε πιάτα.
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=30397

----------


## Nikiforos

> Νικηφόρε δε νομίζω ένα πάνελ να έχει καλύτερη απόδοση από ένα 60αρι πιάτο.
> (όταν λέμε 60αρι εννοούμε 60x70 και όχι 50x60 έτσι...)
> 
> Το 60αρι θα έχει πιστεύω ίδια απόδοση με κάποια καλή μεγάλη Grid (29-32dBi).


δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα! μίλησα σε σχεση με το 80αρι πιατο! αν αυτός που έχει θεμα με τα πιατα θέλει για καποιο λόγο κάτι αλλο, είπα οτι μπορει να βάλει panel ή grid, αν είναι πχ το link ΠΟΛΥ κοντινό όπως εγώ στο εξοχικό που έχω στα 466μετρα εχω panel και δεν εχει και αντιριδες (δεν εμπαιναν εκει), αν εχει προβλημα με αερα είναι καλυτερα να πάει σε grid από να εχει πιάτο. Αν όμως συγκρινουμε πιατα τα 80αρια ειναι καλύτερα απο 60αρια, εχω δοκιμασει γιαυτο το λεω και μάλιστα σε link κάτω των 200μετρων! με 60αρι ήταν χαλια το σημα σχετικα με 80αρι με ολα ιδια και ημουν και πελάτης με 60αρι.

----------


## grigoris

Οταν λες μεγαλη διαφορα με το 80αρι εννοεις 1dBi? Ενταξει, δεν ειναι και τοσο μεγαλο αυτο.
Επισης η διαφορα στην επιφανεια ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη (οκ, οταν λεω διπλασια υπερβαλω, αλλα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη. Δλδ και με το ματι φαινεται)
Η ουσιαστικη διαφορα ειναι στην κατευθυντικοτητα.. (που και παλι ειναι αρκετα μικρη νομιζω, κατω απο 1dB)

----------


## Nikiforos

Δοκιμή που έκανα με 60αρι σε link των 187m ήταν για κλάματα το σήμα για αυτή την απόσταση, ενώ στο ΙΔΙΟ ακριβώς setup με 80αρι gilbertini ήταν τέλειο! όπως ξαναείπα όμως δεν είναι όλα τα πιατα της αγοράς ιδια, μπορεί το IKUSI που είχα εγώ να μην ήταν το κατάλληλο, κάτι ότι η βαση ήταν κοντή και δεν έπαιρνε σωστες κλίσεις, κάτι ότι το πιάτο ηταν ολοστρόγγυλο μείωνε σημαντικά φαίνεται την απολαβή. Πάντως η διαφορα στο μέγεθος φαίνεται με το μάτι ναι, αλλά δεν ειναι και μεγάλη διαφορά, οπότε δεν βλέπω τον λόγο καποιος να προτιμάει 60αρι πιατο αντι 80αρι που βαζουμε συνήθως. 
Σαν πελάτης τώρα στην Αθήνα με 80αρι πιατο, το γνωστό Αφρικάνικο feeder και ovislink 5460AP σε client mode, έπαιζε καλύτερα στα 7χλμ σύνδεσης σχεδόν, παρά στο εξοχικό με το 60αρι και σε απόσταση 446μετρα! βέβαια στην δευτερη περίπτωση είχα και κάτι ελιες να κοβουν την οπτική αλλά τέλος πάντων.
Aυτό εδώ είνα τέλειο για N ε? μάλλον ιδανικό για βουνά? http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/gold-...riz-p-966.html

----------


## grigoris

> Δοκιμή που έκανα με 60αρι σε link των 187m ήταν για κλάματα το σήμα για αυτή την απόσταση, ενώ στο ΙΔΙΟ ακριβώς setup με 80αρι gilbertini ήταν τέλειο! όπως ξαναείπα όμως δεν είναι όλα τα πιατα της αγοράς ιδια, μπορεί το IKUSI που είχα εγώ να μην ήταν το κατάλληλο, κάτι ότι η βαση ήταν κοντή και δεν έπαιρνε σωστες κλίσεις, κάτι ότι το πιάτο ηταν ολοστρόγγυλο μείωνε σημαντικά φαίνεται την απολαβή. Πάντως η διαφορα στο μέγεθος φαίνεται με το μάτι ναι, αλλά δεν ειναι και μεγάλη διαφορά, οπότε δεν βλέπω τον λόγο καποιος να προτιμάει 60αρι πιατο αντι 80αρι που βαζουμε συνήθως. 
> Σαν πελάτης τώρα στην Αθήνα με 80αρι πιατο, το γνωστό Αφρικάνικο feeder και ovislink 5460AP σε client mode, έπαιζε καλύτερα στα 7χλμ σύνδεσης σχεδόν, παρά στο εξοχικό με το 60αρι και σε απόσταση 446μετρα! βέβαια στην δευτερη περίπτωση είχα και κάτι ελιες να κοβουν την οπτική αλλά τέλος πάντων.
> Aυτό εδώ είνα τέλειο για N ε? μάλλον ιδανικό για βουνά? http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/gold-...riz-p-966.html


μηπως εφταιγε κατι αλλο? Διοτι η διαφορα στο gain ειναι μονο 1 dBi!! Επισης στην επιφανεια ειναι πανω απο 25% μεγαλυτερο, οποτε δεν ειναι και τοσο μικρη.ρ
Παντως, ξεχασα να πω κατι.. Οτι οποτε κανω μετρηση προσπαθω να κρατω οσο περισσοτερες μεταβλητες κοινες. Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση συγκρινω μονο gibertini πιατα! (0.75 το 80αρι, 0.67 το 60αρι)
Ισως το πιατο που ειχες να ειναι μεγαλη μουφα! (εγω θα ελεγα σιγουρα, do the maths, δεν εξηγειται τετοια διαφορα ευκολα) Το 60αρι gibertini ειναι παντως ολοιδιο με τον μεγαλο αδερφο και εξαιρετικο.

----------


## Nikiforos

όπως είπα και πριν επειδή έχει πολλά στην αγορά, εβαλα τελικά gilbertini 80ari και το 60αρι πήγε στην δορυφορική tv, πιστεύω πως το σχήμα του και η βαση του χάλαγαν το σήμα και όχι το μέγεθος, γιατί η διαφορά δεν είναι μεγάλη για να το δικαιολογεί αυτό, έβρισκε η βαση από πισω στον ιστό και δεν έπαιρνε την κλίση που ήθελα και επίσης ήταν κοντή και δεν μπορουσε το πιατο το συγκεκριμένο να τοποθετηθεί και ανάποδα σαν τα άλλα! Δες τις παρακάτω φωτος να καταλάβεις.
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...deryagi9db.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...WMN/piato1.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...WMN/piato4.jpg

----------


## JB172

> Aυτό εδώ είνα τέλειο για N ε? μάλλον ιδανικό για βουνά? http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/gold-...riz-p-966.html


Θα σε σκοτώσω βρε !!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Τι πατάτα δείχνεις πάλι;
24 dbi και με 6 μοίρες άνοιγμα.

Αν εξαιρέσουμε την τιμή, καλύτερα αυτό http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/gold-...ual-p-968.html που έχει μόνο 3 μοίρες άνοιγμα και θα παίζει και με σαφώς μικρότερη ισχύ,
ή και αυτό http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=587 μαζί με το radome του http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=591 με 4 μοίρες άνοιγμα.

----------


## grigoris

Μιας και το ανεφερε ο JB εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτα τα solid της ΕΖΥ? Τα PW(laird) που ειναι δοκιμασμενα πλεον δεν τα βρισκεις με τιποτα.

nikiforos το πιατο εχει ακουμπησει στον ιστο ή μου φαινεται?

----------


## denlinux

μονο εχει ακουμπήσει........
Γύρνα το ανάποδα καλύτερα

----------


## Nikiforos

ρε παιδιά αυτό δεν έλεγα πριν???? το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο έχει κοντη βάση και βρίσκει στον ιστό! και ανποδα να το γυρίσεις το ίδιο κάνει! δεν παίρνει σωστές κλίσεις! μόνο αν έβαζα προέκταση γωνία δλδ ιστού ίσως. Πλέον δεν το δουλεύω έχει μπει για δορυφορική tv! δουλεύω ΜΟΝΟ με 80αρια πιάτα αλουμινίου gilbertini και ένα panel 5ghz στο εξοχικό με RB411 μέσα για ειδική περίπτωση εκεί πέρα και πολύ κοντινό link.

----------


## tsatasos

Ε τότε γιαυτό ρε συ δεν είχες καλό σήμα. Αφού έχει λάθος κλίση, κοιτάει αρκετά ψηλά.

Γρηγόρη έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλες αυτές οι κεραίες φτιάχνονται στο ίδιο εργοστάσιο στην Κίνα και μετά παίρνει ο καθένας και κολλάει το λογότυπό του.

π.χ. η aerial είχε πρώτη Grid 2.4 24dBi στα 34€+ φπα και τώρα τη σταμάτησε και έφερε την ίδια ακριβώς και λέει ότι είναι της ezy. Στο λέω ότι είναι ίδια γιατί τις έχω και τις δύο.

Το ίδιο θα είναι και σε άλλες κεραίες που εμφανισιακά είναι ίδιες.

----------


## grigoris

> δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα! μίλησα σε σχεση με το 80αρι πιατο! αν αυτός που έχει θεμα με τα πιατα θέλει για καποιο λόγο κάτι αλλο, είπα οτι μπορει να βάλει panel ή grid, αν είναι πχ το link ΠΟΛΥ κοντινό όπως εγώ στο εξοχικό που έχω στα 466μετρα εχω panel και δεν εχει και αντιριδες (δεν εμπαιναν εκει), αν εχει προβλημα με αερα είναι καλυτερα να πάει σε grid από να εχει πιάτο. Αν όμως συγκρινουμε πιατα τα 80αρια ειναι καλύτερα απο 60αρια, *εχω δοκιμασει* γιαυτο το λεω[/B] και μάλιστα σε link κάτω των 200μετρων! με 60αρι ήταν χαλια το σημα σχετικα με 80αρι με ολα ιδια και ημουν και πελάτης με 60αρι.


Καλα, τοσα post μας κανεις πλακα.. Συγκρινεις ενα 80αρι που κοιταζει το απεναντι ακρο με ενα 60αρι που κοιταζει την Κασσιοπη? Και βλεπεις και μεγαλη διαφορα στο σημα? Περιεργο.. να το πας πισω και να ζητησεις refund.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλα, τοσα post μας κανεις πλακα.. Συγκρινεις ενα 80αρι που κοιταζει το απεναντι ακρο με ενα 60αρι που κοιταζει την Κασσιοπη? Και βλεπεις και μεγαλη διαφορα στο σημα? Περιεργο.. να το πας πισω και να ζητησεις refund.


προφανώς δεν εχεις διαβάσει ολα έχω γράψει και δεν καταλαβαίνεις για τι πράγμα μιλάω εγώ! νόμιζω πως είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει πως το πιάτο το συγκεκριμένο το δικό μου 60αρι δεν κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά παρά μόνο ως δορυφορικό! αυτό ήταν και το πρόβλημα του πως δεν επαιρνε σωστες κλίσεις!
και ίσα ίσα στην σύγκριση που είπα το 80αρι πιάτο σε αποσταση 7χλμ αποδιδε ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ από το 60αρι σε αποσταση 446μετρων, με τον ίδιο υπόλοιπο εξοπλισμό. Αν είχα σωστο 60αρι πιατο και επαιρνε και άλλη κάτω κλίση μάλλον θα είχα αναποδα αποτελεσματα, θεωρητικά μιλώντας. Οποτε όχι δεν κάνω πλάκα! επίσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως στην Αθήνα στο link με το Noolis μπήκε πιάτο 80αρι, δοκίμασα το 60αρι που είχα (αυτό που δεν παίρνει σωστές κλίσεις) και στο άλλο άκρο είχε 60αρι. Η απόσταση είναι 187 μέτρα! το σήμα μας πηγε περιπατο!!! δεν ερχόταν με τίποτα στο κεντράρισμα! ξαναέβαλα το 80αρι επάνω και όλα καλά! οποτε και με αυτό επιβεβαιώνει αυτο που είπα παραπάνω ΜΟΝΟ για το συγκεκριμένο είδος πιάτου, αν είναι άλλα 60αρια με σωστες βάσεις να παιρνουν τις κλίσεις που πρέπει ίσως τότε η διαφορά να είναι μικρή με τα 80αρια, δεν ξέρω! και κλεινω εδώ καθώς είμαστε και ήδη OFFTOPIC!

----------

